# saltwater setup



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of chemicals are used ?????i know the ph should be 8.4
do u use air stones????????
do u use powerheads and is a 802 good enough for a 55g setup ?????????????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i found out 
mods please close thread


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i found out
> mods please close thread


 not untill you tell us the answer!!!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

well, in case anyone still has interest, i can add a little bit here... unfortunately, its not clear what type of salt set-up we're talking about here, but for a reef, you'd want water movement of about 10x the size of your tank (i.e. 55 gal = 550 gph) and as far as chemicals and such, you'd probably want to add calcium for corals and some inverts, iodine for crustaceans, trace elements for overall health. feeding your animals is important too


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Feeding is important BUT..... it is also whaere too many aquarists make the biggest mistakes. Especially in a reef aquarium.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what type of chemicals are used ?????i know the ph should be 8.4
> do u use air stones????????
> do u use powerheads and is a 802 good enough for a 55g setup ?????????????


 most marine sand has buffers(crushed coral,shells) in it to maintain a high ph, I don't use chemicals .


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i found out
> ...










nope my mouth is sealed


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Death in # said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 i wonder why!


----------

